# Serenity Loom Patterns



## trakim

I purchased a serenity loom and am looking for afgan or throw patterns for this loom. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jen

because of this video I looked elsewhere and I found the DA Infinity loom


----------



## lvsroses

Did you buy your loom online and if yes, where? I love making afghans but my looms are too big and are getting hard to work with, but I need the width. Thanks! [email protected] :?:


----------



## trakim

I purchased my serenity loom on-line several months ago. Since I purchased it the manufacture has quit making the loom. 
there may be sites on the net still selling them.


----------



## DickWorrall

They don't make the serenity loom any more.
But, there are infinity looms with
different distances betweens pegs.
http://www.dalooms.com/Infinity_Rake_p/inf-rk.htm
Dick


----------



## lvsroses

Thank you for the information. Now to decide which one I want the most!


----------



## Jen

I bought the DA loom and I love it!!! I made a beautiful afghan with it and I'm working on another for my hubby.


----------



## lvsroses

That is beautiful! The colors are very calming. I will more than likely get it from there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trakim

JEN - Your afphan looks great. I just ordered the DA Loom. From what I have seen thru their videos it looks very easy to do.


----------



## Jen

trakim said:


> JEN - Your afphan looks great. I just ordered the DA Loom. From what I have seen thru their videos it looks very easy to do.


I love my infinity loom, its really easy to use. The size of it will surprise you when you open the box, it's very compact. The material it's made from is SOOOOO much nicer than KK or Boye's. Follow some of Mikeyssmails videos on yourtube for the Infinity II loom for casting on and off and he helps with pattern and stitch ideas.


----------



## SylviaC

Just be careful if you are ordering these. Check out the comments at the bottom of the page from this link that Dick posted.
It seems that recent orders are not being filled after the customers have already paid and they are not getting any answers.
I would love to have one of these but this is scary when you have a limited income and run the risk of losing your money.


----------



## Needleme

Wow, Jen, gorgeous! Are larger projects cumbersome to manage while you are looming?


----------



## notsuzy

Beautiful afghan! I think my loom is for bulky or two strands only.


----------



## Jen

one thing about DA looms is that they are made for that specific person as they order. Mine took about 6 weeks to arrive. I believe, could be wrong, but I think Isela Phelps owns DAlooms. She is a very reputable person so I can't believe they aren't getting a response. Maybe they were on vacation lol.

My afghan is doubled yarn all the way thru and yes it gets very heavy, but the loom is made to fit in your lap perfectly so weight really doesn't bother me. I am working on a Dallas Cowboys colored blanket for my DH, this is single strand and much lighter to deal with.


----------



## Karen M1

Sam and Isela Phelps no longer own the company. That is when the problems started. You can get a high quality loom from http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com/products-page/looms/type/universal/universal-s-loom/. .



Jen said:


> one thing about DA looms is that they are made for that specific person as they order. Mine took about 6 weeks to arrive. I believe, could be wrong, but I think Isela Phelps owns DAlooms. She is a very reputable person so I can't believe they aren't getting a response. Maybe they were on vacation lol.
> 
> My afghan is doubled yarn all the way thru and yes it gets very heavy, but the loom is made to fit in your lap perfectly so weight really doesn't bother me. I am working on a Dallas Cowboys colored blanket for my DH, this is single strand and much lighter to deal with.


----------



## Jen

Karen M1 said:


> Sam and Isela Phelps no longer own the company. That is when the problems started. You can get a high quality loom from http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com/products-page/looms/type/universal/universal-s-loom/. .
> 
> Oh thats good to know. Cindwoods are about the same price...
> 
> 
> 
> Jen said:
> 
> 
> 
> one thing about DA looms is that they are made for that specific person as they order. Mine took about 6 weeks to arrive. I believe, could be wrong, but I think Isela Phelps owns DAlooms. She is a very reputable person so I can't believe they aren't getting a response. Maybe they were on vacation lol.
> 
> My afghan is doubled yarn all the way thru and yes it gets very heavy, but the loom is made to fit in your lap perfectly so weight really doesn't bother me. I am working on a Dallas Cowboys colored blanket for my DH, this is single strand and much lighter to deal with.
Click to expand...


----------



## delays57

I purchased the Authentic Super KB afghan S-Loom. I purchased it at Joanns Fabrics. Have yet to use it because I can't find any pattern I want to try.


----------



## Karen M1

notsuzy said:


> Beautiful afghan! I think my loom is for bulky or two strands only.


you can use 1 strand on any loom. Use the U stitch and you will get a tight stitch even on the KK looms...


----------



## brendajj

I purchased all three size S looms from http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com/
This is a picture of the largest one and the smallest one i have the med size to. There great for afghan's double rank blankets and very thick and cozy and the big serenity loom will make a 6ft wide blanket,,,and her prices are very reasonable


----------



## crafterwantabe

Love her looms. I didn't realize he had three sizes. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Moon Loomer

delays57 said:


> I purchased the Authentic Super KB afghan S-Loom. I purchased it at Joanns Fabrics. Have yet to use it because I can't find any pattern I want to try.


I looked on the Authentic Knitting Board web site, there are three, free afghan loom patterns. I double clicked on the under lined "Afghan Loom", that took me to their afghan S-Loom. Previewing those should help you be aware of any "special pattern" needs of that afghan loom. Then you can adapt the Knitting Board patterns to the S-Loom. On the bottom of that free pattern page there is an input/request box. The Knitting Board people are very helpful. Good luck, have fun, and post a picture of your first afghan in progress and of course finished. Moon Loomer


----------



## Bfirebaugh

I Love my cindiwood loom.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Bfirebaugh said:


> I Love my cindiwood loom.


I have the large hat loom set and a loong loom 1/2" gauge, like them all. Is that project a single knit? Which S loom is it. Moon Loomer


----------



## crafterwantabe

Bfirebaugh said:


> I Love my cindiwood loom.


I love your afghan.. beautiful. What stitch is that? I can't zoom in enough to see it clearly. I think it is beautiful. I have been makin a few hats. Practice practice practice... next I'm trying the afghan.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Hello moon loomer. Maybe youcan tellme what I have been doing wrong. I've been practicing making hats. What am I doing wrong. You can see the first stitch on each row through the whole hat? Sorry can't send a photo


----------



## Bfirebaugh

Moon Loomer said:


> I have the large hat loom set and a loong loom 1/2" gauge, like them all. Is that project a single knit? Which S loom is it. Moon Loomer


Thanks for the compliments!
My loom is from www.cindiwoodcrafts.com and the stitch pattern is one I made up. It's very easy, only 4 rows:

Cast on an odd number of stitches
Row 1: k1, p1 
Row 2: knit
Row 3: p1,k1
Row 4: knit

That's all there is to it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moon Loomer

crafterwantabe said:


> Hello moon loomer. Maybe youcan tellme what I have been doing wrong. I've been practicing making hats. What am I doing wrong. You can see the first stitch on each row through the whole hat? Sorry can't send a photo


 Hi Crafterwantabe, 
So I am to drive this question to an answer blindfolded? Watchout! I might run the answer mobile on the sidewalk. Here goes, You are making a hat on a (I hope) round loom and your tension changes as you go around the loom. You start each row pulling yarn from the ball, then with loose yarn you start your first wrap and gradually tightening up on the way around. If this is not to much it can be corrected by dry blocking. Then wetting to set the block. Use hand towel cylinders as heads. Washing can help I would hand wash all yarns for this one, tight roll the first water then pin block on towels to finish dry. Watch your first stitches if they feel soft or loose rewrap to even the tension. Moon Loomer PS The moon is out sky is clear scope time.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Thank you! Makes sense. Yep. I am using a round loom. Hope to start an afghan soon. Love the two shown on here. They are beautiful. Thanks again. Mary. So how was the sky ? I woke up to frost. I didn't know it was going to get that chilly. .


----------



## Moon Loomer

crafterwantabe said:


> Thank you! Makes sense. Yep. I am using a round loom. Hope to start an afghan soon. Love the two shown on here. They are beautiful. Thanks again. Mary. So how was the sky ? I woke up to frost. I didn't know it was going to get that chilly. .


Lovely sky, moon, and still air. Good viewing but late, so I shot the moon with my camera. After 5X i steadied by leaning on a building. 
Ho ho. Remember to check the wrap before knitting. I often use a combination stitch: *E-wrap the loom then holding the working yarn knit over the First peg wrapped, u-wrap that peg with tension (The tension should upper middle, you want to be able to knit over the next row, yet the yarn is not to sag between pegs.) Knit over the next peg, u-wrap that peg.and around the loom*. Repeat *--* through the last row of the hat. Make the last row of U-wraps low medium on the tension scale. take loop on peg 1 put it on peg 2, continue odd # peg moved to even # peg, knit over. wind working yarn around loom (For measurement.), cut, by your system put the working yarn through the loops remaining on the pegs, and bind off. A quick hat. Moon Loomer Yes I broke the rule of knitting the last wrapped stitch first. By starting the next row with the u-wrapped stitch immediately it prevents the bong and helps stitch continuity, enjoy.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Thanks moon loomer. The u stitch works wonderful. Thank you some much for the help. Mary


----------



## ChewyTart

I love the stitch,, is it a rib stitch.


----------



## Moon Loomer

crafterwantabe said:


> Thanks moon loomer. The u stitch works wonderful. Thank you some much for the help. Mary


See the difference. The blue is E-wrapped the white is U_wrapped. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

Moon Loomer said:


> See the difference. The blue is E-wrapped the white is U_wrapped. Moon Loomer


Oops!
Here is the picture.


----------

